# B.Richi Watjacke



## Kieler_Ostufer (22. April 2006)

Moinsen!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand sagen kann wie die genannte B.Richi Watjacke in der Grösse ausfällt. Bin 1.84m gross und stelle mir die Frage, ob ich die L-Version oder XL-Version bestelle. #c Leider sind die Grössenangaben ja immer recht wage.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit Erfahrungswerten helfen!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## detlefb (22. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

nimm man besser XL.


----------



## Richie (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

Hallo,
wie Detlef schon schrieb XL habe die gleiche Größe bei 1,83 m 82 kg.
Was mir an der Jacke nicht so gefällt ist, dass Sie sich leicht hochschiebt.
Ebenfalls hätte ich mir mehr Taschen gewünscht. Zwei große Brusttaschen mit Klettverschluß und zwei seitliche Einschubtaschen wo aber wirklich alles herausfällt. Können also nur die Brusttaschen genutzt werden.
Ansonsten bin ich mit der Jacke auch in punkto Kälteisolierung zufrieden.
Insegesamt muß ich sagen das man für den Preis eine anständige Watjacke erwirbt.
Gruss
Richie


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

O.K.! Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Mir wurde zudem mal gesagt, ich sollte grundsätzlich eher ungefütterte Watjacken nehmen. Man ist damit flexibler!?

@Richie:

Hast du die ungefütterte (unwattierte) Version?


----------



## Nordangler (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

Muß es denn ausgerechnet die Watjacke sein, oder auch andere Modelle?
Ich meine, wenn Richie da eher etwas Kritik übt.
Sven


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

Ich will an die Jacke keine Profiansprüche stellen - sie soll mich vor Regen und Wind schützen. Ich glaub schon, dass man den nötigen Kleinkram in den Brusttaschen verstaut bekommt.

Es ist also ganz einfach nur ne Preisfrage bei mir. Im untersten Preissegment bleiben mir nur die B.Richi-Jacke und die Watjacke von DAM. Und da mir die Händler vor Ort ganz offen und ehrlich von der DAM-Jacke aufgrund hoher Rückläuferzahlen abgeraten haben... .

Irgendwomit muss man ja mal einsteigen - wenn mich dann vielleicht das Meerforellenfieber gepackt hat, kann man ja mal über qualitativ hochwertige Jacken von Greys, Lawson oder Sir Francis reden.


----------



## Richie (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

@ Kieler Ostufer,
nein die gefütterte da ich auch bei kalten Temperaturen in der Ostsee stehe.

Gruss
Richie


----------



## Rooster (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe meine Jacke vor 4 Jahren gekauft, die gefütterte Version, und bin bis jetzt super zu frieden! 

Bei der Größe solltest Du mindestens XL nehmen. 

Habe damals die Jacke mal zum ausprobieren gekauft, und bin vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss voll überzeugt; ja sicher gibt es bessere, mit mehr Taschen und mehr Gimmicks, aber für´s normale Standardangeln langt die B.Richi völlig aus. 
Die Wärmeisolierung ist gut und ebenso die Imprägnierung!

Hoffe, meine Erfahrung hilft Dir ein wenig...
Grüße, Sven


----------



## detlefb (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

Klar gibt es andere Watjacken,
ich hatte mir vor kurzen mal ne Greys angezogen. 
Ist schon was anderes, allerdings auch von Preis, 270 Tacken ist echt heftig.
Kein Vergleich zu B-R bei 3-2-1 mit manchmal 45€.

Die Richi Jacke hat sogar 5 Std Dauerregen gut überstanden und nur so nebenbei bemerkt, hat die Jacke 7 Taschen. 6 Front und eine Backside.

Das einzige Manko ist die Öse zum einhängen des Keschers am Rücken. Die habe ich nie getroffen...... Ich habe mir eine weitere im Bereich unterhalb des Kragens angenäht und fertig.


----------



## Stingray (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*



			
				Richie schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kieler Ostufer,
> nein die gefütterte da ich auch bei kalten Temperaturen in der Ostsee stehe.
> 
> Gruss
> Richie


 
Dann würde ich mir lieber mehr drunter anziehen. Ich habe eine Ron Thompson ungefüttert. Und wenn ich von einer Sandbank zur anderen Wate, wird die Watjacke grundsätzlich unten 10 cm naß. Dann saugt sich bestimmt das Futter voll. Und ob das so Gut ist #d ?.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

Hmm - gefüttert zu ungefüttert --> 2:1 momentan im Thread.

@ Stingray:

Wenn du sagst, dass sich die Jacken im Futter vollsaugen - trifft das dann nicht auch auf die Bekleidung dadrunter zu?

Also die XL-Version werde ich nehmen - dazu haben ja alle hier geraten - aber bei der Fütterung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Stingray (23. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*



			
				Kieler_Ostufer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stingray:
> 
> Wenn du sagst, dass sich die Jacken im Futter vollsaugen - trifft das dann nicht auch auf die Bekleidung dadrunter zu?


 
Die ist ja bis zum Brustbereich von der Wathose geschützt. Aber ich könnte mir vostellen das durch Kapilarkräfte die Feuchtigkeit in der Jacke langsam hochsteigt |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Uschi+Achim (24. April 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

@ Kieler Ostufer!

Mein Tipp: Nimm die gefütterte B. Richi in XL.

Die Jacke ist atmungsaktiv und deshalb auch bei wärmerem Wetter gut zu tragen. Ich fische damit seit gut 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Hier ein paar Fotos von der Watjacke in Aktion

MfG
Achim


----------



## Broiler (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: B.Richi Watjacke*

Falls der Drops nicht schon gelutscht ist, ich habe die Jacke auch als gefütterte Variante in XL und bin sehr gut damit gefahren bisher, im Preis-Leitungsverhältnis ist diese Jacke nicht zu schlagen. Einzig die Brusttaschen finde ich zu tief angesetzt und nicht groß genug, da muss man dann etwas kleinere Köderboxen einstecken, aber ansonsten hat sie auch ein Vollbad bedenkenlos mitgemacht und es waren nur die Arme wirklich nass.

Gruss Broiler#h


----------

